# New arrival here



## Celtictigeress (Nov 30, 2005)

Salutations,

I found this site and decided to join But considering a basic introduction would sound too much like a date chatroom, Ive decided to forgo it all and say wassssssssuuuuuuup!

I went through my basic classes and finished took my practicals, I still on the 8th have to make up my Trauma assessment to move on...Any suggestions as far as pointers to get through it all?or any step by step guidence?? my Intubation and Random stations were aced... I just have one more to go

Namaste

When you stare into the Abyss it stares long into you, and when you battle Monsters, see in the process you do not become one -F.Nietzche


----------



## MedicPrincess (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Celtictigeress_@Nov 30 2005, 07:04 AM
> * But considering a basic introduction would sound too much like a date chatroom, Ive decided to forgo it all and say wassssssssuuuuuuup! *


WAIT!!!  You mean this isn't an internet dating site?!!?  That MUST be what I have been doing wrong  Funny when I searched for _"Online Dating Hook up with the Hottest EMS providers anywhere"_ I was directed here  


*Welcome.  Welcome.  Welcome.  Welcome. *

So...

M/F?
Age?
Location?
Married?
Kids?
Height?
Weight?
Eye Color?
Pets?
Why you wanna be in EMS?
What did you do before EMS?
Do you realize you can greet people at Walmart and make more $$ than driving an ambulance?
Do you have any Whacker tattoos?
Do you know what a Whacker is?

Again..

*Welcome.  Welcome.  Welcome.  Welcome. *

Theres only a few rules, and we'll appropriatley lash you when you fail to abide by them.

In the mean time...Stay a while. and I get off in 45 minutes!! WOOO HOOO SLEEP!!!    



edit....i guess with a name like Tiger"ess" your a girl...but hey, these days you never know


----------



## emtff99 (Nov 30, 2005)

Welcome to the group & enjoy.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 30, 2005)

Welcome to EMTLife.com!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Nov 30, 2005)

BONJOUR!


----------



## ndilley (Nov 30, 2005)

welcome


----------



## CaptainPanic (Nov 30, 2005)

Welcome.   B)


----------



## hfdff422 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Celtictigeress_@Nov 30 2005, 07:04 AM
> *
> I went through my basic classes and finished took my practicals, I still on the 8th have to make up my Trauma assessment to move on...Any suggestions as far as pointers to get through it all?or any step by step guidence?? my Intubation and Random stations were aced... I just have one more to go
> 
> ...



Quoting Nietzche just will not do here! We are far to simple.

As for your assesments, the one thing that got alot of my classmates was the call medical control part. Make sure you say that. Most people missed it on our medical patient assesment because it was a choking person who was no longer choking and was alert and oriented, feeling fine but wanted to go to the hospital. It's the little things that do not seem necessary that seem to kill you, because it is all necessary in your practicals.

Good luck, and welcome. This place can be fun?


----------



## Celtictigeress (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome Guys...

Actually I went back over my trauma assessment sheet... and realized where I erred... I think I will be fine in regards to the eighth...as for this not being a dating forum well darn my heart just broke *grins* At any rate its good to see so many social people here. I got in touch wiht my instructor and he drilled me... it was the trauma assessment not medical I got stuck with and have to retake.

as for the Nietzche we arent simple..why? we arent Firemen *snickers* I know kinda bad on my behalf isnt it?

At any rate I look forward to harassing you guys.Again thank you for such a warm welcome

Namaste


----------



## Wingnut (Nov 30, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## hfdff422 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Celtictigeress_@Nov 30 2005, 01:55 PM
> * Thanks for the warm welcome Guys...
> 
> Actually I went back over my trauma assessment sheet... and realized where I erred... I think I will be fine in regards to the eighth...as for this not being a dating forum well darn my heart just broke *grins* At any rate its good to see so many social people here. I got in touch wiht my instructor and he drilled me... it was the trauma assessment not medical I got stuck with and have to retake.
> ...


 I am a fireman, we just run the bus as well. As for trauma vs. medical assements- they have many of the same critical fails. I was simply stating that you would need to look at stuff that does not necessarily apply to the situation, which goes for both. I am glad you have a good instructor that is willing to help you out- sounds like a fireman.


----------



## squid (Nov 30, 2005)

Welcome!

Wait, I'm still too new to welcome people. Hmph. When do I stop being a probie?? I promise not to put any famous philosophers in my sig...


----------



## Celtictigeress (Nov 30, 2005)

Heh

it involved...well scenrio was 28yo Male that had fallen 20ft and landed on a brickwall the moi obviously the fall greater then 3times his height but then they had moved him.....Of course I found where I erred and Dave was great he knew immediately thankfully so here goes nothing...

I was teasing about the Fireman comment in SC they arent to bright here...heh the bulb on a larngyscope shines more...though at the substation were were teasing one of our guys whose volunteer tried olding the larngyscope to his ear....wanted to see if his eyes would light up *winks*at any rate I look forward to typing here noone understands me when I return from a ride along complaining of the policemans idiocy (I can say that I used to be a gun toting donut eating coffee spilling mace carrying kinky cuffs kinda girl hehehehehe)


----------



## squid (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey! Get your sig back! We could use a little class around here, if only so we have something to make fun of.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Nov 30, 2005)

Oh shizit, you remind me too much of another female ex-officer, lol. :lol: 

I wonder if you ever had to give a good looking guy the matching silver bracelets and felt bad for him. Then decided to make out, er, make up with him later on.  :lol: 

Sorry, but welcome to EMT Life anyhow....

The one the only the official wal-mart greeter  B) 

-CP


----------



## Celtictigeress (Nov 30, 2005)

lol, well I can give you several to choose from

"I have a Higher and greater standard of principals then George washington... He could not tell a Lie, I will not tell a lie" Samuel clemmens

"We do not wish to be spared by the Greatest of our enemies nor by the ones we love from the very heart" F.Nietzche

"When you stare into the abyss it stares long into you and when you battle monster's see in the process you do not become one" F.Nietzche

"Human beings can be relied upon, with vigor, to exercise their God Given right to be stupid" Dean Koontz

just to name a few..but those are some of my favorites along with
"I refuse to believe in a God that does not dance" Nietzche

but pick on me I pick back..and I play rough and unfair *gets out the handcuffs*

Namaste


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 30, 2005)

Welcome to our own little corner of dysfunction.



> *Quoting Nietzche just will not do here! We are far to simple.
> *



Nietzche....isn't that those corn chips you put cheese on and eat?


----------



## Celtictigeress (Nov 30, 2005)

lol

No that was what I had you screaming the other day when I was beating the heck outta you for teasing me *snickers*

actually One time I got to deal with an Ex I hated the SOB so I took pleasure in using Mace and cuffs.... Im just evil like that Mwuhahahahaha

Everyone here seems so social and everyone here can understan me when I mention stylets....or talk about a bad day..family gives me a look of "Erm well...yeah whatever you just said"

the other day though they let me do my focused on an accident victim..she pissed the WRONG person off needless to say she learned quickly not to try and pull the wool over.... though I did get a nasty lil chewing out afterwards for it, afterwards we all laughed....

besides they love me when I do ride alongs...I bring freshbaked brownies and cookies, usually munchies and dip and the like and leave them at the main station, they bring plates and bowls with lids take what they want for their rides.

oh and one time in EMT class I stuck a...oh wait movie flashback *coughsputter*


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 1, 2005)

You forgot Vonnegut- I am from Indy and I want Vonnegut to top of my Clemens. Talk about thoughtless....... Handcuffs you say?


----------



## Jon (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by squid_@Nov 30 2005, 04:08 PM
> * Welcome!
> 
> Wait, I'm still too new to welcome people. Hmph. When do I stop being a probie?? I promise not to put any famous philosophers in my sig... *


 you stiop being a probie when you hit 50 posts... then you become a forum Crew Member.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 1, 2005)

Ya better listen to Boss, probie, he'll hang you on the flag pole during the next rainstorm.    :lol:     B)


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 1, 2005)

"If you can do a half-assed job of anything, you're a one-eyed man in a kingdom of the blind. " Vonnegut

JUST because there was a request for it..flagpole?? *Perk*you know if I wasnt such an Angel...Id have a comment However Im going to behave myself and sit this one out....


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 1, 2005)

*thumbs on over*Wooohoooo Im a PROBIE now!!!!!!


----------



## namaste1967 (Dec 2, 2005)

Welcome............and namaste!


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 2, 2005)

Namaste to you as well

good to see someone will understand it if I type it *winks* Ah I feel at home with this dysfunctional family heh


----------



## Jon (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Celtictigeress_@Dec 2 2005, 06:36 AM
> * Namaste *


 Quo Est?


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 2, 2005)

Literally, “I bow to you.” Used as a respectful greeting and also to mean thank you. When you say namaste in thanking your teacher at the end of class, you press your palms together (also called Anjali mudra) at your heart or your third eye (middle of the forehead) and bow your head

Its a term of respect


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Dec 2 2005, 10:21 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Dec 2 2005, 10:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Celtictigeress_@Dec 2 2005, 06:36 AM
> * Namaste *


Quo Est? [/b][/quote]
Namaste def.


----------



## VinBin (Dec 2, 2005)

Interesting you say that Celtictigeress...Are you Indian or do you have a background in India or Indian culture?


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 2, 2005)

Heh Im a major contridiction...

Im Indian in the sense of "Native American" However I do go to temple and meditate, Ive found the buddhists teachings to be comfortable in a sense... I enjoy studying up on them..I also take an interest in other cultures I belly dance and attend classes for it, and have a love for the culture in general.. theres a Temple where Im at and I go sunday mornins to offer food to the Monks, then sunday night for meditation..I suppose its a sincere interest and respect for the ways of life.I also began religious studies before switching over to Culinary management... eventually I will figure out what I want to be when I grow up. lol

I still go to the reservations periodically when I can...But otherwise I hang around at home..though on the reservation we can hunt when we want to pretty much... but My Father is long since dead so I dont really go out as often as I used too....


----------



## squid (Dec 2, 2005)

Dang, all this class. I can't respond to the thing abour flagpoles now...


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 2, 2005)

class? what class? *looks around belches pulls the thong wedgie free*
*snickers* dont get me started I tend to have a very sick mind and tend to dish out what is thrown at me...are you sure you want that?? 

Namaste


----------



## VinBin (Dec 2, 2005)

Thats interesting to hear...when you say temple, you mean a Hindu temple or Buddhist temple?


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 2, 2005)

Buddhist Temple over here.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 3, 2005)

I worship at the local Non Denominational thing. I call it "The Great Garage".

We worship the great books of the world like:

Funeral Cars 1901-1971
The American Ambulance 1900-2001.

Etc.


----------



## emtff99 (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Celtictigeress_@Dec 2 2005, 06:36 AM
> *
> 
> good to see someone will understand it if I type it *winks* Ah I feel at home with this dysfunctional family heh *


 dysfunctional family where? I thought we were all normal here  <_<


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtff99+Dec 3 2005, 06:52 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (emtff99 @ Dec 3 2005, 06:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Celtictigeress_@Dec 2 2005, 06:36 AM
> *
> 
> good to see someone will understand it if I type it *winks* Ah I feel at home with this dysfunctional family heh *


dysfunctional family where? I thought we were all normal here  <_<   [/b][/quote]
 Except Jon...


----------



## Jon (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Dec 3 2005, 10:16 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Dec 3 2005, 10:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except Jon... [/b][/quote]
 Hey!


I go to Temple, too..... I even had a Bar Mitzvah!!! :lol: 


And who are you to talk, Alex - I don't pray to the great god "Miller"


Jon


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Dec 4 2005, 04:07 AM
> * And who are you to talk, Alex - I don't pray to the great god "Miller"
> 
> 
> Jon *


 Right you don't.  

You Youngin's aren't allowed.


and I thought that the the great god....Porceline.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 4, 2005)

No No No ...DysFUNctional see??? "FUN" its a good thing (Omfgs I think I just quoted Martha freaking Stewart....shoot me)

Awww everyone is picking on poor Jon, thats not very nice is it??Wait Im not nice anyway...we are all equal smart and ab*cough*Normal....


----------



## Jon (Dec 5, 2005)

Celtictigeress,

I'm guessing from your posts that you spent some time as a K9 Law Enforcement Officer?

We don't like cops here... just bandaid whackers (JOKING!!!!)


Oh, and I don't think I ever officially welcomed you. It is good to have you onboard.


Jon


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah but my Partner was shot lost him three weeks back ironic the ******* missed the BP vest put to protect him...what sucks is when I shot him I was the first responder that had to save his life.... you could imagine what I was thinking... now im leaving Law Enforcement and going fullout EMT......

and thank you for the warm welcome *smiles*I love it here


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Dec 4 2005, 04:07 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Dec 4 2005, 04:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey!


I go to Temple, too..... I even had a Bar Mitzvah!!! :lol: 


And who are you to talk, Alex - I don't pray to the great god "Miller"


Jon [/b][/quote]
 Who's Miller?


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 5, 2005)

I believe he means "Miller Genuine Draft" mebbe??


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Celtictigeress_@Dec 5 2005, 04:34 PM
> * I believe he means "Miller Genuine Draft" mebbe?? *


 Yuck!


----------



## Jon (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Dec 5 2005, 04:26 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Dec 5 2005, 04:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who's Miller? [/b][/quote]
 Miller-Meteor

McCoy-Miller


----------



## Jon (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Celtictigeress_@Dec 5 2005, 11:06 AM
> * Yeah but my Partner was shot lost him three weeks back ironic the ******* missed the BP vest put to protect him...what sucks is when I shot him I was the first responder that had to save his life.... you could imagine what I was thinking... now im leaving Law Enforcement and going fullout EMT......
> 
> and thank you for the warm welcome *smiles*I love it here *


 Sorry to hear that, but good to have you onboard.

Jon


----------



## hfdff422 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+Dec 5 2005, 04:41 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ Dec 5 2005, 04:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Celtictigeress_@Dec 5 2005, 04:34 PM
> * I believe he means "Miller Genuine Draft" mebbe?? *


Yuck! [/b][/quote]
 Amen....... see I can be religious too.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hfdff422+Dec 6 2005, 02:18 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (hfdff422 @ Dec 6 2005, 02:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen....... see I can be religious too. [/b][/quote]


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 9, 2005)

Anybody can get religious I can stand on top of my house and start screamin Jesus Almighty Saves the Lost and be considered religious. I think it takes a certain degree of devotion to be considered true believer, I dont fall into either of these catagories, so no sermons from me. Bummer.

-CP


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Celtictigeress_@Dec 5 2005, 11:06 AM
> * Yeah but my Partner was shot lost him three weeks back ironic the ******* missed the BP vest put to protect him...what sucks is when I shot him I was the first responder that had to save his life.... you could imagine what I was thinking... now im leaving Law Enforcement and going fullout EMT...... *


 Wow.... how did I miss that one.

Maybe I'm misreading this due to lack of punctuation so let me ask...

Were you the one who shot your partner or someone else?


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 10, 2005)

You totally misread it....

Someone else did, I had a K9 the post was that the suspect missed his vest that I had him wear...I in turn shot the suspect...Im a Medic or theGuard and First responder and was stuck freaking trying to save the life of the same guy that shot m'dog.

Im a little better with firearms then shooting my Partner


----------



## smileyyemtb76 (Dec 11, 2005)

Welcome to EMTLife!! Im sure you'll love it here.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 12, 2005)

So...

M/F?*Looks down her shirt....checks her thong*Im definately a female..otherwise theres something wrong here....
Age?Old enough to know better to young to care....23
Location?City of Denial state of confusion....SC
Married?HAH...has hell Frozen over??and NO New York with a snowsotrm doesnt count
Kids?No carpet bagging ankle biting crumbsnatchers here
Height?5ft11
Weight?*Lifts a brow*Im a woman questions like that gets people slapped.. but Im proportionate...160 (I lift weights HAH)
Eye Color?Ble eyes black hair
Pets?venomous and non venomous snakes...and 2 alligators and birdies
Why you wanna be in EMS?I love the medical field and assisting people... besides Intubation is fun (thats an inside thing between me and my instructor it involved my Practicals and me in a bad mood)
What did you do before EMS?Law Enforcement K9
Do you realize you can greet people at Walmart and make more $$ than driving an ambulance?No I wouldnt..Id be fired first day because some irresponsible individual let their crumsnatcher bolt through and wreak havoc..or id greet a lil ole lady and get hit with a cane...besides at times Im Not a people person..oh yeah and with my stats I was literally told by the walmart store manager I was "Over qualified"
Do you have any Whacker tattoos?Nope
Do you know what a Whacker is?sure, its a bridge troll that runs around wacking off??or wacking things??

Well I hope you didnt expect a serious answer..this was to be funny so laugh ha ha...remember it takes more muscles to frown then it does to simply exert middle finger and tell the person to P*ss off..... Lifes to short to cry


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 13, 2005)

Chimpie said:
			
		

> Wow.... how did I miss that one.
> 
> Maybe I'm misreading this due to lack of punctuation so let me ask...
> 
> Were you the one who shot your partner or someone else?


 
I concur....


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 13, 2005)

read up doll, the answer is there


----------

